# any installs on a GM suv/burb/tahoe/yukon/silv/sierra?



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

I would love to install some horns on my 2001 burb but looks like space is limited on the passenger side..I was wondering if any one installed some on a suv or truck from gm from 2000-2006 ?tahoe suburban escalade sierra yukon etc???if so pics would be greatly appreciated!

thx


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

TREETOP did. 

Here's a link to his build thread, but he didn't go into great depth on the installation and tuning of his horns, unfortunately. Some pics, though. When I spoke to him about it, he gave me the impression the passenger side was quite easy, it was the driver's side that gave him trouble, i.e., relocating the parking brake.

I will be documenting mine when I get around to it, maybe late this month or early next month when I buy my processor. Going in the same vehicle Cory did, '04 Tahoe.


----------



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

tRidiot said:


> TREETOP did.
> 
> Here's a link to his build thread, but he didn't go into great depth on the installation and tuning of his horns, unfortunately. Some pics, though. When I spoke to him about it, he gave me the impression the passenger side was quite easy, it was the driver's side that gave him trouble, i.e., relocating the parking brake.
> 
> I will be documenting mine when I get around to it, maybe late this month or early next month when I buy my processor. Going in the same vehicle Cory did, '04 Tahoe.


thx!


----------



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

does anyone know if they were mini or full body?


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

They're minis, modified CD1e bodies. There are some better pics of the horns themselves in my ad in the classifieds.


----------



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

TREETOP said:


> They're minis, modified CD1e bodies. There are some better pics of the horns themselves in my ad in the classifieds.


theres the man im looking for lol......how hard was it to move the ebrake?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

i helped a friend move an ebrake in a different car, and it was three simple bolts. kinda pain to get to, but a lot of the other ebrakes all seem to be assembled the same way... for what it's worth


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

HTX said:


> theres the man im looking for lol......how hard was it to move the ebrake?


I didn't relocate it, I just removed it. Three nuts hold the mechanism to the kickpanel metal, one 10mm bolt holds the release lever in place. I pulled the cable out down to just forward of the left rear wheel, where one cable splits into two, and tied them up there.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I got my horns put in this week. Here are the only two pics I've uploaded to Photobucket so far, I can do more later this weekend when I get home.



















What you can't tell there is that the driver's side horn is actually chopped quite a bit shorter than the passenger's side. The pass side was quite easy to mount once the blower housing was removed. It can't go back much because of the shape of my horns, though.

The driver's side was much more limited. We moved the e-brake release lever to the left about 4 or 5 inches, I think, unlike Corey. I use the e-brake every time I park, so to me it was important to keep it functional.

I'm not sure what effect cutting the driver's side horn off is going to have in the longrun, as I have a TON of tuning and such to do. The thing that disappointed me was that it was pretty much impossible to mount either of them any further UNDER the dash or any further out than they are due to limitations under the dash. On the driver's side, in fact, the horn sits essentially directly in front of me, while on the pass side, it is a little more to the outside.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks great man.

How many inches deep are these? Has anybody used the mini body? How deep is that?


----------



## Riveted1 (Oct 23, 2008)

tRidiot, got any more pics of how you installed the horns, maybe even pics from under the dash? I'm going to be putting horns in my Silverado soon, so any other tips you have might help.


----------



## roque (Aug 20, 2008)

How long was the install?


----------

